# Snuggles fights for his life. HELP!



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Edie will keep you updated. I wanted you to see his story. I'm sick to my stomach with this one. AMA has taken every medical case we have been asked to take - and Snuggles emergency visit has all but drained the well. Once you see the clip, you will be disgusted when you realize that he entered the shelter as a seemingly healthy dog - this never should have happened. 

Snuggles is fighting so hard. The thought of him being that sick in a pen of ten dogs and skidding in filth drains me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:smpullhair::smpullhair::exploding::exploding:Bron -- OMG -- I'm sitting at the office crying and shaking. How could anyone -- much less a "shelter" -- leave a living soul in that condition. They should be ashamed of themselves. OMG -- how could anyone do that to a sweet, loving fluff.


I will definitely be sending funds for Snuggles Vet bills. I'm also sending lots and lots of prayers that he survives. rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry::smcry::smcry: OMG - how does this happen? Bron, I'm absolutely sick after seeing that. They "lose" Snuggles and then give him no care and now he's diseased and emaciated. You certainly are right about asking "What is an animal shelter." You really should send that tape to the media outlets. It's absolutely shameful and with everyone worried about budgets, people should see how their money isn't being used. :angry: I really feel he would have done better taking his chances on the street.:huh: This poor little guy is going to need divine intervention to help him. I'm praying so hard that he'll be okay and somehow the memories of the squalor will fade, but what a horror to live through. I just sent money to AMA last week and just before that, but will again shortly.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

WOW Bryon there are no words to describe how angry that video makes me feel. I think Susan is right *SEND THE VIDEO TO THE MEDIA*!!!! How can the shelter staff just get away with this kind of MURDER and I will SAY MURDER because if snuggles passes away due to this horrible neglect then the shelter murdered him not the streets. You know I did not get a chance to donate for Daisy's care but I will defenitly be donating for Snuggles care. I hope dear god lets snuggles pull through and lets snuggles feel what real love is. Is there a specific account set up for Snuggles? Pls keep us updated on his progress..


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

:exploding::exploding::exploding:OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! How in the world can anyone allow this?!?!?!?! How can we demand justice?!?!?!?!
I will send funds as well for Snuggles' care costs. I just can't believe his poor little face and body...

If there is anything we can do to make this stop, lets do it! I can't bear to see anymore of this abuse! :smmadder: Its just killing me! :crying 2::crying:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Is this in California? I'm going to try to contact my friend who work in Public Relations in LA and see if she has someone that can air this on TV. People NEED to see the condition these fluffs are living in!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree, the public needs to see this. I can't even think of words to express my horror. You're so right - What is an animal shelter? I was thinking that before it came up on the video.

God bless Snuggles. And God bless all of our angels on earth.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

This shelter should be held accountable for the disgusting , sickening treatment Snuggles has received.:angry: YES YES YES this needs to be made public....on tv, on air.....those people involved should be all charged for the ABUSE of this poor creature. 

I hope Snuggles receives all the love and care he so deeply deserves.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

how much more horrific does animal crulety in the so called animal shelters have to get before anything is done?

I have asked the same questions, when will the taxpayers eventually stand up to the nightmares that go on daily, all across the country. 

There was a lady that emailed on facebook a while back from another country, appaled at how this county kills so many animals.............I ask the same questions...........but the so called elected officials don't want to listen or be bothered............

I am so sorry for Snuggles, the poor thing was treated so badly and can't help but wonder about the others dogs in the cell with him............praying for Snuggles


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

This is a good example of what goes on behind those heart-wrenching ads you see on TV for HSUS and ASPCA & PeTA tearing at your hearts to donate for these poor unfortunate animals in shelters. 

The money DOES NOT go to the care of these animals, it goes into the POCKETS of the ADMINISTRATION. It is common knowledge in the world of dog care that this happens. They couldn't care less about the dogs/cats. The line in this video "is this a shelter?" is exactly what shelters are for these poor animals. It is far better to give to your local SPCA after you've checked them out to see that the animals are treated right.

Unfortunately, I see a pattern here that if this dog hasn't been removed from this unfortunate deplorable care, the money that it will attract will not benefit Snuggles; it will reward the 'shelter' by the exposure & ultimate influx of money. The only help is to report it to the media and the city administrators where it's located.

I do hope Snuggles has been removed from this place. May God help him.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

The shelter is LA County in the city of Downey.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> This is a good example of what goes on behind those heart-wrenching ads you see on TV for HSUS and ASPCA & PeTA tearing at your hearts to donate for these poor unfortunate animals in shelters.
> 
> The money DOES NOT go to the care of these animals, it goes into the POCKETS of the ADMINISTRATION. It is common knowledge in the world of dog care that this happens. They couldn't care less about the dogs/cats. The line in this video "is this a shelter?" is exactly what shelters are for these poor animals. It is far better to give to your local SPCA after you've checked them out to see that the animals are treated right.
> 
> ...


Claire- Snuggles has been removed. That's what the video was about. AMA rescue removed him and is treating him at vet hospital. The plea for money is NOT for the shelter, but for AMA rescue to assist in the exhorbitant medical costs that he is amassing.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I emailed my friend and I look forward to hearing from her sometime tonight. If not, I'll call her tomorrow morning. Bronwyne, if she needs more info, pics or videos, I'll PM you.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This is why we donate only to our local shelter (where Hunter came from) and the maltese rescues when we are able. This video made me so sad but so do almost all the stories of the rescues I have seen coming out of CA.....there seems to simply be too many dogs, too little money, too little staff, and too few people working in the shelters that really care. I could be wrong, of course, but this is just my observation based on what I have been exposed to.

All my love and support goes out to Snuggles and whomever is caring for him.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Claire- Snuggles has been removed. That's what the video was about. AMA rescue removed him and is treating him at vet hospital. The plea for money is NOT for the shelter, but for AMA rescue to assist in the exhorbitant medical costs that he is amassing.


Thank God for that. I appreciate you clearing that up. This treatment really needs to be brought to the attention of people who can change it. 

I'm so glad AMA has stepped in and helped this precious little dog. I feel for all the others who are living in the same conditions from which Snuggles was rescued.

I bet the little guy will pull thru; they seem to do that.
Thanks.....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sending a donation too. Get well soon Snuggles, the poor baby.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Is that the same H*ll hole Daisy and Noelle came from? Please post a link to donate so I can donate and also post it on other forums. I can't stop crying...

Who named him Snuggles? I can't imagine anyone getting rid of a fluff named Snuggles...


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:crying:When Linda posted this on FB I shared it along...There are Many people who would help financially if they knew, and there are some who are having difficulty to donate but can at least put the word out there and that is also helping to get the word out there ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> Is that the same H*ll hole Daisy and Noelle came from? Please post a link to donate so I can donate and also post it on other forums. I can't stop crying...
> 
> Who named him Snuggles? I can't imagine anyone getting rid of a fluff named Snuggles...


Here you go, Michelle!
American Maltese Association


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Here you go, Michelle!
> American Maltese Association


 
Thanks ,on it right now!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

When I first read this I was crying too hard to reply. It seems that some "shelters" are worse than third world prisons.I lived in southern Califronia, but I have never been to Downey. Just from the impression I have, I would not go there ever of my own free will. Probably there are many children who are treated as badly in some areas of California. I honestly do not see a resolution. Sigh. My first thought was that *this crisis needs media exposure.* I had no idea before now that animals were so mistreated in so called shelters. 

But, please understand that this is not prevalent throughout California. Our local shelter is truly a shelter. It is supported by donations from residents. Every dog has a clean "cage" and is well fed and walked daily by volunteers. It is a no kill refuge for the abandoned. Local wineries and other businesses sponsor fund raising events. The dogs are groomed, given toys and loved by volunteers.

It is heartbreaking that little angels fall into these horrible places, but the true heartbreak is that is the result of both poverty and ignorance.

If only human beings didn't have the trait of "greed", every living thing would have enough and nobody would even want to have more. Too bad for the human race...a disaster for all the other living things. I wish there were a resolution, but for now, all we have is those very special people who stand up and fight for the little ones in need. I want to join your forces.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Donated and I passed it on too


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Our shelter is a kill shelter and they rely on volunteers to help ,clean, walk and care for the animals but it is clean and they do the best they can. It's not at all like Downey. If the county commissioners had it's way,though it would be the way it was before,a H*ll hole....


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

To answer a few of the questions about Snuggles and an update on him.
Snuggles was named by the lady that fostered him for AMA and was such a
strong person to have to go back to that facility three days in a row and finally get him out. Others would have given up and perhaps that was the goal of the "shelter from ...."" He actually ran around her yard the first few minutes he was at her home, in joy and freedom. He eat fairly well and then went down hill from there. 
Snuggles was 3 days in 24hr emergency vet care and I dont know what specialty vet charge in your areas for this service, but it is in the thousands for him for the 3 days. He is stable now and was able to move to a lesser care this morning.
The emergency vet said she was very surprised that he survived and its only his will to live that pulled him through.
So we will do all we can to give this boy the life he deserves. He must be a fighter for life, like Hope. 
I so appreciate all the help and support, prayers are important and good thoughts too, that SM members always give our rescues.
Bless you all, Edie


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my, i'm so happy to hear that he's stable. The good thoughts and prayers helped get him thru I'm sure and thank heavens for that lady's persistence. Get well soon Snuggles and know that we are praying for you.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update Edie snuggles has been on my mind all afternoon. Its so good to hear that snuggles pulled through the last couple of days. I pray that snuggles continues to make progress...


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update Edie. I'm glad to hear that he is stable. He really sounds like a fighter. Poor baby doll! I wish I could hold him in my arms and tell him that I love him, that it is all over and that he is going to be ok! :crying:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like Snuggles will to live came from tasting love and freedom so he wants to stick around for more. We'll sure be there to help as much as we can!
Snuggles,I love that name...
I call my Rylee a Snuggle bug and a Snuggle Bunny..I bet he's a snuggler too.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

So I just got a response from my friend in LA. She also is in awe of the horror and said she just couldn't stop crying when she say the video of Snuggles! She is out on business in Miami but she's going to send all the info to her business partner to see what she can do with the media before she gets back to LA. Lets make some justice for these babies! I'll keep you updated. Lets keep our fingers crossed that we can get this out there!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I will be going to bed with a heavy heart tonight, while snuggling my baby and thinking of Mr. Snuggles. You know, when I see these posts a small part of me doesn't even want to read them because I know what emotions I will face once I see the pictures, watch the videos, and hear their sad story._ I am embarrassed to even say that_. But then I think to myself that people wanting to ignore the deplorable issues of some city shelters is exactly what contributes to these problems in the first place! I guess it would be nice to live in ignorance, being to able to avoid the sadness that comes over you when you are slapped in the face with reality, but we can't! *I applaud all of you that are involved in rescue and have to bear the weight of these sad stories every day. *I don't know how you do it, but please know that you are all my heroes.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> I will be going to bed with a heavy heart tonight, while snuggling my baby and thinking of Mr. Snuggles. You know, when I see these posts a small part of me doesn't even want to read them because I know what emotions I will face once I see the pictures, watch the videos, and hear their sad story._ I am embarrassed to even say that_. But then I think to myself that people wanting to ignore the deplorable issues of some city shelters is exactly what contributes to these problems in the first place! I guess it would be nice to live in ignorance, being to able to avoid the sadness that comes over you when you are slapped in the face with reality, but we can't! *I applaud all of you that are involved in rescue and have to bear the weight of these sad stories every day. *I don't know how you do it, but please know that you are all my heroes.


You express the dilemma well - I never want to have to rescue - would rather just walk my dogs and groom them and take them to the cafe on Larchmont... but I think of the life that they are having and... well... will come a time when I need to take a break to avoid the burn out. I still want to think the best of people. If you spend too much time near a shelter you really start to think that the scum outnumber the good people. Then there are sweeties like the group who give to rescue on Spoiled Maltese. United we can make a difference a few fluffs at a time.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

snowbody said:


> :smcry::smcry::smcry: Omg - how does this happen? Bron, i'm absolutely sick after seeing that. They "lose" snuggles and then give him no care and now he's diseased and emaciated. You certainly are right about asking "what is an animal shelter." you really should send that tape to the media outlets. It's absolutely shameful and with everyone worried about budgets, people should see how their money isn't being used. :angry: i really feel he would have done better taking his chances on the street.:huh: This poor little guy is going to need divine intervention to help him. I'm praying so hard that he'll be okay and somehow the memories of the squalor will fade, but what a horror to live through. I just sent money to ama last week and just before that, but will again shortly.


I agree 100%


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I spent three hours gently brushing my baby girl today...because I had failed to brush her for two days while planning a party. During a break, I read the tragedy of sweet little Snuggles. So here is this little dog who...and there is this sweet little dog who gets nothing but abuse. Sigh. Who know who surrendered the little one. Maybe it was an elderly person who was put in a nursing home. Maybe her caretaker died and she was left to uncaring people. Certainly there are many sad stories. But we expect the shelters to shelter, not neglect little ones in need. Unfortunately, in places like Downey that doesn't happen. So, if we stay vigilant, perhaps we can save a few from areas where they have little hope.
I don't know what I can do, sitting here in a wonderful place where shelter dogs are loved and quickly re-homed. All I know is that I NEED to do what I can...a donation is a big help, but is a drop in a never ending bucket. I will give what I can, but I am willing to pledge MY LIFE if you can find a use for me.
I say, I will pledge my life if you can find a use for me.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I spent three hours gently brushing my baby girl today...because I had failed to brush her for two days while planning a party. During a break, I read the tragedy of sweet little Snuggles. So here is this little dog who...and there is this sweet little dog who gets nothing but abuse. Sigh. Who know who surrendered the little one. Maybe it was an elderly person who was put in a nursing home. Maybe her caretaker died and she was left to uncaring people. Certainly there are many sad stories. But we expect the shelters to shelter, not neglect little ones in need. Unfortunately, in places like Downey that doesn't happen. So, if we stay vigilant, perhaps we can save a few from areas where they have little hope.
> I don't know what I can do, sitting here in a wonderful place where shelter dogs are loved and quickly re-homed. All I know is that I NEED to do what I can...a donation is just a drop in a never ending bucket, but I am willing to pledge MY LIFE if you can find a use for me.
> I say, I will pledge my life if you can find a use for me.


You are so kind Sylvia!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sylvia, I know you have aheart of gold. Dont worry , we will find a job for you in time. Just keep the prayers and good thoughts coming. One day the Maltese that needs your help will come your way. I know you will step up to help then.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Sylvia, I know you have aheart of gold. Dont worry , we will find a job for you in time. Just keep the prayers and good thoughts coming. One day the Maltese that needs your help will come your way. I know you will step up to help then.


I will. I just think that I am so far away from the dogs in need. But I promise...I will be there.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That is completely horrendous and unacceptable.
Why is that acceptable? Why are they allowed to operate under those conditions.
IT DOESN'T HAVE TO BE THIS WAY.
My Humane Society hosts children's Birthday Parties!
They do not get Maltese that come into care. It could happen of course in the future.
Small dogs don't come in as often as bigger dogs.
They have a good home guarantee for ALL adoptable dogs.
They don't have that many dogs as compared to other shelters, 
they are partnered with other shelters, and have taken in American dogs to adopt out here.

Why is Downey allowed to operate like THAT??
That's insane. Needs media attention for sure!
Poor Snuggles, I feel wretched for that poor innocent lamb abused by people & the demented system there.

They need to put the HUMANE back in Humane Society. That is what is missing from that system.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

This is just dispicable. I am so horrified at the before and after pictures of poor Snuggles and at what the "shelter" did to this poor dog. I just don't understand...who are these people working at this shelter? Have they no compassion for innocent living things who are dependant on them for care? How do they even live with themselves? I understand that many shelters are overwhelmed with the number of dogs and low resources but what I don't understand is how ANYONE, regardless of the circumstances can look at a dog who is clearly suffering as much as Snuggles was, and not realize that something is seriously wrong? Seriously!? From 14 pounds to SIX!? I'm speechless. 

I'm going to donate to help with Snuggles' care but I wish I could do much, much more.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sick. Just absolutely makes me sick. Such a cruel world we live in. These poor babies that suffer. I just have no words. I know we all hug our babies extra tightly after seeing these stories. I will make a donation for Snuggles. Praying like crazy he pulls through...I'm so relieved he is in loving hands now.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*bump!!! For snuggles*


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

How is Snuggles doing today? Praying for his recovery, bless his heart..........this brings back such memories of my first foster, Wesley, when I got him home from a shelter, it was obvious he was sick. So I took him to the vet the very first thing the next morning, left him for the vet to look at him as we did not have an appointment. Only to be called an hour later saying he was dying, he has less than 48 hours to live if they did not start treating him, and even if they did, they didn't know if he would live. 

It was horrible, the so called shelter had neutered him and he was dying!!! He had a septic infection, phenomia, no white blood cell count, worst case of hook worms they had ever seen, tape worms, bleeding in the upper digestive track, infections in both eyes and ears, and more. He was in intensive care for a week, and then I was finally able to bring him home. 

Yes, he did make it because of his will to live, and the great care he received from the vets office. And yes, it cost a lot of money, so without the support of great folks such as this group, we would not be able to help the Wesleys in the world, and Snuggles for his group...........

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

carley said:


> How is Snuggles doing today? Praying for his recovery, bless his heart..........this brings back such memories of my first foster, Wesley, when I got him home from a shelter, it was obvious he was sick. So I took him to the vet the very first thing the next morning, left him for the vet to look at him as we did not have an appointment. Only to be called an hour later saying he was dying, he has less than 48 hours to live if they did not start treating him, and even if they did, they didn't know if he would live.
> 
> It was horrible, the so called shelter had neutered him and he was dying!!! He had a septic infection, phenomia, no white blood cell count, worst case of hook worms they had ever seen, tape worms, bleeding in the upper digestive track, infections in both eyes and ears, and more. He was in intensive care for a week, and then I was finally able to bring him home.
> 
> ...


There's an update from Edie of AMA Rescue in this thread http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/114402-snuggles-thon.html
He's doing better He's a little fighter.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Canada said:


> That is completely horrendous and unacceptable.
> Why is that acceptable? Why are they allowed to operate under those conditions.
> IT DOESN'T HAVE TO BE THIS WAY.
> My Humane Society hosts children's Birthday Parties!
> ...


What I never understood early on and only learned as I got more deeply involved in rescue is that generally there is a HUGE difference between local Humane Societies and state/county/city shelters with two factors being key -- oversight and budget. Most humane societies are privately organized, funded, managed and run by people who love animals. They are generally non-profit organizations, have a volunteer board of directors, and employ only a few people, i.e., a shelter manager and a few kennel workers. Often times the shelter manager is or was a vet tech. Along with the employees, a well organized humane society has volunteers who help feed, groom, and exercise the dogs as well as help to clean the building housing the animals and the grounds where the dogs are exercised. A private humane society also has the luxury, if you can call it that, of setting parameters for what animals they will accept, generally based on temperament, age, and health status. And when they are full they can and do turn dogs away.

State/county/city shelters on the other hand are dependent on state/county/city budgets, cannot turn dogs away, don't have volunteers, and if they are able to do any fundraising all it really means is that they will get less municipality funds for the next budget term. So they are overwhelmed, overworked, underpaid, understaffed, underqualified and are forced to euthanize. None of this excuses lack of good care, a clean environment, fresh water, a loving touch but it may explain why public shelters cannot keep good employees long-term. What mentally well-balanced individual could face that sort of bleakness day in and day out over the long-term without becoming mentally unbalanced? It's a very sad situation, made especially worse in tough economic times. Does media attention and public awareness and outcry help? Absolutely. Several years ago the New York City shelter system was in a shambles. Even a qualified rescue group trying to pull a dog was next to impossible and yet dogs were living in horrible conditions and euthanasia seemed to be the only way out of misery. Finally, between media attention and public outcry, a Mayor's commission was formed, management changes were made, policy was rewritten, the shelter system improved greatly, and a much better environment for the animals and the employees has been maintained.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

MaryH said:


> What I never understood early on and only learned as I got more deeply involved in rescue is that generally *there is a HUGE difference between local Humane Societies and state/county/city shelters* with two factors being key -- oversight and budget. Most humane societies are privately organized, funded, managed and run by people who love animals. They are generally non-profit organizations, have a volunteer board of directors, and employ only a few people, i.e., a shelter manager and a few kennel workers. Often times the shelter manager is or was a vet tech. Along with the employees, a well organized humane society has volunteers who help feed, groom, and exercise the dogs as well as help to clean the building housing the animals and the grounds where the dogs are exercised. A private humane society also has the luxury, if you can call it that, of setting parameters for what animals they will accept, generally based on temperament, age, and health status. And when they are full they can and do turn dogs away.
> 
> State/county/city shelters on the other hand are dependent on state/county/city budgets, cannot turn dogs away, don't have volunteers, and if they are able to do any fundraising all it really means is that they will get less municipality funds for the next budget term. So they are overwhelmed, overworked, underpaid, understaffed, underqualified and are forced to euthanize. None of this excuses lack of good care, a clean environment, fresh water, a loving touch but it may explain why public shelters cannot keep good employees long-term. What mentally well-balanced individual could face that sort of bleakness day in and day out over the long-term without becoming mentally unbalanced? It's a very sad situation, made especially worse in tough economic times. Does media attention and public awareness and outcry help? Absolutely. Several years ago the New York City shelter system was in a shambles. Even a qualified rescue group trying to pull a dog was next to impossible and yet dogs were living in horrible conditions and euthanasia seemed to be the only way out of misery. Finally, between media attention and public outcry, a Mayor's commission was formed, management changes were made, policy was rewritten, the shelter system improved greatly, and a much better environment for the animals and the employees has been maintained.


Thank you, Mary, so much for posting this.
I am trying to understand this and you really helped explaining.
So I am understanding that Downey is not a Humane Society, it's a government shelter.
*So, as a solution, why can't they hand over their shelters that are horrid to the Humane Society? Give them the reins & the funding.* And remove that condition about money made fundraising being deducted from their budget. And raise the budget too while there at it.
Give the facilities to the humane societies & rescues.
I know people might object that there are not enough volunteers,
but the US has a very large population.
How about more hours mandated through high schools of hours needed volunteering to graduate?
More corperate involvement in humane societies.
Like if McDonalds donates a certain amount they get some naming rights to part of the building.

I know the issue with the larger human population in the US is the cause of the larger animal population. 
Like here in Canada, we have less people and there for less dogs & cats, less people to breed them. Less demand.
How is that law in California going over, the new one about spaying & neutering is the law?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Our local humane society took over our county run H*ll hole over 25 years ago. They have a tough time running on fundraisers and donations,so they do euthanize to make room and they don't turn animals away.

It's clean and they do their best to make sure all the animals are walked and taken care of. We used to have probation kids working but parents had a fit because they knew animals were euthanized,even though the kids didn't witness it,they did ask where certain dogs or cats were,if they were gone..
Personally I think it was good exposure for these kids,to see what happens when you take a pet and not care for it...The other reason was sone troubled kids got off on the thought of animals being caged and euthanized...

The only person,paid is the shelter director who runs the shelter,there aren't any paid kennel attendants. Burnout rate is high,especially given it's a kill shelter... I started out as a volunteer,then worked for them,then went back to volunteer. I took some time off,the euthanizing was getting too much for me... I was taking many home to live their last years or even months at my house. I took home many oldsters and sick ones...
It's a never ending battle.. adopt one and 10 more come in....
You can't lecture people or say what you wish you could say because they migth walk out the door and dump their pet...so we keep it to ourselves,take them in and do what we can to adopt them out...

Forget media exposure,it's a rural area and kittens and puppies are a dime a dozen,so people are hard pressed to pay to adopt... this area is hard hit economically too...
Sorry if I sound bitter,it's just so unfair,pets give us sooo much. I enjoy my fluffies every moment and couldn't imagine life w/o them. I hate to go into town for 10 minutes w/o my fluffies...
It's why I push (nag) about the vote... a few bucks go a long way to help fluffies...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I saw this on FB and donated. I'm just sick about this poor baby. How could something like this happen? I'm speechless.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Canada said:


> Thank you, Mary, so much for posting this.
> I am trying to understand this and you really helped explaining.
> So I am understanding that Downey is not a Humane Society, it's a government shelter.
> *So, as a solution, why can't they hand over their shelters that are horrid to the Humane Society? Give them the reins & the funding.* And remove that condition about money made fundraising being deducted from their budget. And raise the budget too while there at it.
> ...


Jill, one cannot just hand over a municipal service to a private organization to run. The Humane Societies on the whole do a decent job BECAUSE THEY CAN SET LIMITS. If they agree to take on the work of a municipality they become a municipal "contractor" and have to do the work that the municipality was or should have been doing. Even though they would be getting paid to do the job, they no longer could live within their means and provide the high standard of services they once were providing. Stray dogs have to go somewhere, as do abandoned dogs. Years ago there was no such thing as a municipal shelter. Dog wardens picked up stray dogs, held them for a period of time, if an owner came to collect his/her pet a fine was paid and the owner took the pet home. Pets that were not claimed were either placed with a friend of the dog warden, turned over to a private shelter or euthanized. Many municipalities (mine for one) still operate that way. Other municipalities turned their shelters into adoption facilities hoping to reduce euthanasia and recoup some of their expenses through adoption fees. The system works well until it gets broken and once broken it's really tough to fix. It's a very sad situation made that much worse when we have a broken economy, too.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the great discussion on this topic. It is so hard for many people to understand what Rescues have to deal with, just to get a dog out of an Animal Control . We either have to compete with the public and adopt at the public rate or wait and see if a dog is adopted and then try and step in at the last minute to get them out. We prefer that the public adopt the dogs, but that means we are always taking on the ones that have health issues or something else that sets them, as not adoptable. 
This is why we have to ask for donations, because the Rescue's we take almost always cost far more then our $250.00 adoption fee's. 
We have just had a wonderful drive to raise funds for Snuggles and he will still need more surgery before too long since he is cyrptorchid. We will have the money to get this done due to all of your big generous hearts.
We get no time to rest.. Tonight I get a call about two Maltese needing rescue (still working on this). Also got an E-mail tonight, with EMERGENCY heading. A 2y.o Maltese male was hit by a car and rescue needs to step up to help. (working on this too)
So, on it goes.... I have been doing AMA Rescue Coordinator for almost 3 yrs now and this year is the worst. Not in the amounts of dogs but in the severity of problems the dogs have. So many Maltese getting hit by cars and being dumped in horrid conditions and ill health and on and on. 
As long as we have funds and fosters willing to help us we will carry on. Also as long as we have wonderful people willing to donate and help.. You are the ones that carry us on with your encouragement, love and support. Bless you all, Edie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks for all the great discussion on this topic. It is so hard for many people to understand what Rescues have to deal with, just to get a dog out of an Animal Control . We either have to compete with the public and adopt at the public rate or wait and see if a dog is adopted and then try and step in at the last minute to get them out. We prefer that the public adopt the dogs, but that means we are always taking on the ones that have health issues or something else that sets them, as not adoptable.
> This is why we have to ask for donations, because the Rescue's we take almost always cost far more then our $250.00 adoption fee's.
> We have just had a wonderful drive to raise funds for Snuggles and he will still need more surgery before too long since he is cyrptorchid. We will have the money to get this done due to all of your big generous hearts.
> We get no time to rest.. Tonight I get a call about two Maltese needing rescue (still working on this). Also got an E-mail tonight, with EMERGENCY heading. A 2y.o Maltese male was hit by a car and rescue needs to step up to help. (working on this too)
> ...


I agree, Edie - there have been some great, and for me, educational discussions on this thread. Very eye-opening.

While all I can do at this stage is donate and send healing thoughts to these pups, I appreciate your updates and comments.

You are the heroines and angels of these poor souls. While I wish we never had to read another story of a pup in need, I know we will, but feel a little better knowing you're there, and Bron, and Deb, and Judy to be their advocates.

Bless you, dear Ede.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks for all the great discussion on this topic. It is so hard for many people to understand what Rescues have to deal with, just to get a dog out of an Animal Control . We either have to compete with the public and adopt at the public rate or wait and see if a dog is adopted and then try and step in at the last minute to get them out. We prefer that the public adopt the dogs, but that means we are always taking on the ones that have health issues or something else that sets them, as not adoptable.
> This is why we have to ask for donations, because the Rescue's we take almost always cost far more then our $250.00 adoption fee's.
> We have just had a wonderful drive to raise funds for Snuggles and he will still need more surgery before too long since he is cyrptorchid. We will have the money to get this done due to all of your big generous hearts.
> We get no time to rest.. Tonight I get a call about two Maltese needing rescue (still working on this). Also got an E-mail tonight, with EMERGENCY heading. A 2y.o Maltese male was hit by a car and rescue needs to step up to help. (working on this too)
> ...


It just never ends,I know it so well...
Poor little Snuggles,bet those testicles are hiding since they know what coming.. :w00t:
The worst is over for him now,it's sunny skies and love from now on...:chili:

Hopefully people will continue to donate. Each time I make a sale I give to a shelter or rescue or a cause like Snuggles.


----------

